# Can you still have an ectopic if you saw the sac?



## Girlnextdoor

I lost the sac on Friday, but I'm still having a lot of back pain. I'm wondering, if I passed the sac does that mean it was definitely not ectopic an everything should be fine? I'm just surprised to still be in a lot of pain.


----------



## WoodyA

I've got back pain too 2 weeks after my mc


----------



## KateC

I assume that if you saw the sack, it's not ectopic, but I am not a doctor and not qualified to answer a question like this!

It never hurts to call and ask about your pain! If you feel that something's wrong, then you should call. Just to be safe and to set your mind at ease! Maybe they can just ask you a few questions and tell you it's okay. You may not even have to go in. But if something ever were to be wrong, you'd want to know sooner rather than later.

Good luck. I'm sorry for your loss, but I hope that you are able to pass the rest of this pregnancy safely and heal. <3


----------



## epump

I'm going through an ectopic right now and I had what was called a "pseudo sac" in my uterus. My Dr said this sometimes happens with ectopic - a sac forms in the uterus but it's not really a pregnancy. However, they were able to see a sac in my left tube right near my ovary, which helped confirmed the ectopic diagnosis. Plus, my betas were going up (but not by a lot 1126 --> 3500 in 7 days), but the "pseudo sac" in my uterus was not growing at all. It was still just very small. But I'm not having any back pain, which I think can be very common in a miscarriage. Did they check your tubes at your last u/s? As always, just call your doctor if you are unsure. Hope this helps. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I also had a sac in my uterus, but my baby had nestled in my left tube xxx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Thanks, girls. I'm concerned because the pain is on one side and is quite sharp. I think it is too high up, but what do I know? I also am being treated for a uti, so it is possibly that. I called the doc and hopefully they will call back soon. 

I haven't had a scan at all. I do know that I did pass the sac, as I saw it and it didn't look at all like a clot.


----------



## KateC

Yes, do see the doctor! Both ectopic pregnancy and infected kidneys (which mean for very bad pain higher up your back) are quite serious and need fast attention.

Hope it's nothing bad, but I'm glad you're getting checked out!


----------



## LeeC

Yeah I agree with KateC, I lost my right tube due to an ectopic and it can be very dangerous! It could be that you are retaining some tissue from m/c too which can cause infection, either way best to go to gp or EPAS to make sure.
Hope everything goes well for you x.


----------



## pooluvs

Hi,
I might be going through another ectopic preg. I just need a little information if remember ur no's. I had an earlier ectopic pregnancy in roght tube and had it removed. I am 5 weeks today and saw a sac with a ring in the uterus and also saw smething else outside the uterus. The sac in the uterus she calls it "pseudo sac" and thinks I might be having another ectopic on the left, but can confirm only after another scan to see if the sac has grown any bigger. How much was your progestrone at the time when your dr saw pseudo sac? Mine is at 24, HCG at 1197 2 days ago. They are checking my levels again today so see if they have changed. Please reply. Thank You so much in advance


----------

